# Spammer



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 15, 2009)

Got a message from budrikovs he gives a link that goes to this website http://derowner.com/

Don't Click on the link


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

Me too i told orin.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 15, 2009)

Chase said:


> Me too i told orin.


Yeah. I blocked him and reported it. Did I miss anything good on his site?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 15, 2009)

Hopefully nobody actually clicks the link, but we can only hope.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 16, 2009)

About 25% of the members that register on this forum are spammers. I routinely run all new memberships through a special filter to see if they are spammers. Can't catch them all! Budrikovs is deleted.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 16, 2009)

Peter said:


> About 25% of the members that register on this forum are spammers. I routinely run all new memberships through a special filter to see if they are spammers. Can't catch them all! Budrikovs is deleted.


Peter missed me, hehe....




I got through his filter.  But don't tell him!


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2009)

I got a PM from him on a different site. I never get them here. They must not send to mods.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> I got a PM from him on a different site. I never get them here. They must not send to mods.


After the software company came out with a patch for the spammer flood we lived through a few months ago, I installed it. The patch doesn't prevent spammers from

joining, but it did provide a new option for "flood" control. Essentially, it limits how many PM's can be sent out in a specified period of time. In this case, a spammer might think they're going to spam the entire forum membership, but then they get a notice that they need to wait before sending out another PM. It ceases to be "worth" their time to waste ours. A limited number of members might be affected before "flood control" is automatically enforced (but nothing like what we all experienced a couple months ago).

Additionally, I have continued to approve each new member manually and use a "risk assessment" tool before approving them.

And don't forget we have Kruszakus and the "Polish Powerhouse" on constant patrol!


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

what do you mean by a spammer? I'm not a spammer, even though some people say I spam the forum, I just came to be a better mantis rearer (and because hibiscusmile talked me into it  ). so what is a spammer, someone who posts things that contain viruses and spyware and that kind of stuff?


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2009)

agent A said:


> what do you mean by a spammer? I'm not a spammer, even though some people say I spam the forum, I just came to be a better mantis rearer (and because hibiscusmile talked me into it  ). so what is a spammer, someone who posts things that contain viruses and spyware and that kind of stuff?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=spammer


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

oooooooooooooooohhh! well that's not what I want to be! I will only post relevant things on this forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2009)

thats right Agent A, u do good now!


----------

